# Aspire 7520G motherboard re-melt: Successful



## pamook (May 7, 2010)

Hi there ppl ray:

After lots of reading here on the forums, I decided to post this small how to in order to pay my respect to all the helpful ppl posting... It really helped me a lot in my decision to try this :grin:

A few days ago I got a dead Acer Aspire 7520 that was in that dreadful on/off cycle that everybody is talking about. After trying most of the things I found on the web, nothing helped (pushing, twisting, resetting, de-soldering the bios battery etc), this is how it was done.

Strip the laptop till you are able to remove the mobo, and if possible, take some pics of both sides for later... you never know when you will need it to see where was that small thermo patch located or wander around helplessly if you end up with a few screws to spare :laugh:

here on the pics is the motherboard still in the lower part of the case.

model is

Aspire 7520G-402G16Mi
ICY 70

and the numbers on the mobo are

431474BOL05
REV. E2
3BMFG:735
208127321302
MEN:
PCN:

thats all there is :4-dontkno


----------



## pamook (May 7, 2010)

Next, here is a mobo out of the case, sry for my poor photographic skillz


----------



## pamook (May 7, 2010)

Time to remove all the plastic protective stickers, be careful when removing the big black one located under the vga card, under the sticker is a very thin purple wire, be careful not to break it.

Remember to remove all the yellow tape pieces, all the pieces of thermo compaund left on the chips, especially take care to remove the plastic cover from the chipset, you dont want it melted to the chip...

Ofcourse, before all this, hope you removed all the add on cards, VGA, CPU and de-soldered the bios battery.

Pls double check that everything is removed prior the heating step :wave:


----------



## pamook (May 7, 2010)

here it is, all stickers removed (xcept the paper ones located on the mobo but not on the electronic elements, I didnt want to have a possibility of burning paper sticker on top of the chip or similar)...


----------



## pamook (May 7, 2010)

Next step, I took some mobo spacers I had and screwed them to the soon-to-be baked motherboard. The CPU slot should be facing UP while in the oven ...


----------



## pamook (May 7, 2010)

Find the hole on the mobo that has no paint on it and place a small (this one is about 2 mm long and 1 mm wide) piece of soldering tin on the surface, and place it as close you can towards the oven window. This is the melting temp indicator LOL, its easier to see when the melting started and makes it easier to control the process (not to fry anything) ...


----------



## pamook (May 7, 2010)

Here we go :wave:

The mobo was put into the cold oven and then turned the heat on. I started with 200 deg Celsius, with both (up and down) heaters on, watch the piece of the soledring tin through the window. I had to raise the temp to the 220 deg Celsius to see it melt in a small puddle.

I left it about 3 minutes at this temp, and then just turned the heating off, do not open the oven door and DO NOT use the fan inside the oven, it can (and will) only make things move on the mobo while the tin is melted. You dont wanna to move it at all, and you dont want to cool it rapidly, let it sit in the oven with the heaters off and let it cool down SLOWLY :4-clap:


----------



## pamook (May 7, 2010)

After one hour of slow cooling, the temp inside the oven was still around 100 deg C, I decided to leave the door ajar and let it cool a bit faster, still left it sit in the oven for about half an hour more ....

Notice the temp control point on the screw pad :smile:


----------



## pamook (May 7, 2010)

Both sides of freshly baked mobo, straight from the oven LOL...

Notice that VGA slot has a slight discoloration of the plastic bit... I was worried it would became brittle but its just fine, no problem with re-assembling ...


----------



## pamook (May 7, 2010)

And voila ray:ray:

someone told me its a 50/50 chance to get it to work again... think I was lucky this time, but everything is better than throwing it into the recycle bin 

I decided to try this after reading (lots of other threads but especially) this thread
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/acer-7520-vista-laptop-will-not-start-420943.html

This is one and only time I tried this, but if this experience (and fun) I had this afternoon can help somebody fix the same problem with laptop, Ill be more than happy :wave:

Thx for listening  LOLOL :wink:


----------



## JakkeH (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, dude! I followed your instructions and baked my mobo too. And yes, my 7520G works again! :grin:


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

pamook and JakkeH

Putting it in the oven is a bit uncontrollable for my liking but each to their own, but hey it has worked ok twice so, well done both of you and thanks for sharing.


----------



## pamook (May 7, 2010)

:smile: great news JakkeH, glad it worked for you too :4-clap:

night_shift, I agree for less control in the oven, esp. with quality and precision of installed thermoswitch, but I did this after I talked to a guy who does repairs on cell phones, he's got a small IR oven to heat the pcb's and remelt them, but way to small for this purpose, he suggested the kitchen oven from his experience... I was a bit suspicious, esp for plastic connectors and electrolytic capacitors, and ofcourse, for components on the bottom side of the mobo. He said that surface tension will hold the components in place NP, and not to worry about elcaps and connectors... I had nothin to loose, tried and it worked fine.

The key in this situation is not to hurry with heatin it up, small step rising the temp and watching that control bead of solder tin. After that, slow cooling without opening the oven, I was warned that multilayer mobos tend to separate layers when cooled rapidly after re-melt :4-thatsba

Anyway, mine still works flawlessly, and Im glad to hear another one is pulled out from the dead :4-clap::4-cheers::4-clap:

/edited for some typos :1angel:


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Your consideration and methodical approach to the mobo and its components have worked. 


> The key in this situation is not to hurry with heatin it up, small step rising the temp and watching that control bead of solder tin. After that, slow cooling without opening the oven, I was warned that multilayer mobos tend to separate layers when cooled rapidly after re-melt


This is a far too common an end to most laptops and your *RISE OF THE PHOENIX *procedure is a testiment to the remelt craft. ray:


----------



## JakkeH (May 17, 2010)

Sure this is "the last thing to try when all hope is gone" -kind of solution. But, hey, what do you have to lose? :-D 

Of course I tried everything else first. Even replaced some suspicious looking elcaps.

To be honest, I did not believe in this method at all. :-D 

The best thing in my case is that I got this laptop for free from my friend. Local computer-shop has said that it can not be repaired. Maybe I need to buy a couple of beers to my friend? ;-)


----------



## chris6273 (Jun 4, 2010)

OMG this actually worked!!!! Thanks sooooo much Pamook!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JakkeH (May 17, 2010)

chris6273 said:


> OMG this actually worked!!!! Thanks sooooo much Pamook!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:4-clap: Welcome to "pamook fanclub", Chris! :chgrin:


----------



## pamook (May 7, 2010)

ray:ray:ray:ray:

LOLOLOL, you guys make me think I should open a very strange kind of a restaurant :madnoel: LOL

Im SO glad to hear that this "method" worked not only once :4-clap::4-clap:

PS - this post was written on that baked 7520G, it still works no hiccups :grin:

JakkeH, dont be shy with that beer for your friend, considering the dinner you made, beer is obligatory :beerchug: :laugh:


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

pamook, JakkeH and chris6273 :FIREdevil

Could you do me and this post a big favour. I'm doing a bit of techy research into this    I have an old Acer 1691 which I used a hot air gun on, and it has been going for about 8 months now with no problems. If you guys could spare the time now and then and post here to give an update it would help keep this process alive and kicking.

I've seen a lot of Acer 7520's going to the recycle yard and this may help someone else to reserect their machines.

*7520G SERVICE MANUAL*

Thanks :grin:


----------



## pamook (May 7, 2010)

ray: no problem, Im waiting to get a new battery I ordered via "the auction site" :1angel: and still hopeing to use the machine more... Im not too careful when handling it, meaning Im not always take it with both hands (preventing twisting or bending), recently managed to get the TV card to work on W7, Im gonna use it allright....

Ill put some status info occasionaly NP, hope there will be more of us :laugh::grin:


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

That's cool pamook.

Hey, look after that laptop.... after all you gave it a second chance of life.

Steve :smile:


----------



## chris6273 (Jun 4, 2010)

night_shift said:


> pamook, JakkeH and chris6273 :FIREdevil
> 
> Could you do me and this post a big favour. I'm doing a bit of techy research into this    I have an old Acer 1691 which I used a hot air gun on, and it has been going for about 8 months now with no problems. If you guys could spare the time now and then and post here to give an update it would help keep this process alive and kicking.
> 
> ...


Of course, I'd be more than happy to keep this thread alive, night_shift 

Cheers


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks chris6273 that's appreciated. I hope to see more members joining the "*pamook fan club*".


----------



## denis_b (Jun 9, 2010)

I just repaired my acer aspire 7520g using pamooks instruction. Thanks manray:ray:
I was thinking of selling my laptop in spare partsray:

Hvala ti još jednom brate i veliki pozdrav iz BiH. Legenda siray:


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi denis_b and welcome to TSF

You are now a member of *pamook fan club* well done.


----------



## pamook (May 7, 2010)

:luxhello::luxhello: yesssssssss :4-cheers::4-cheers: , another one saved!

Denis, youre welcome! :3-japsmil


----------



## Enigma816 (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank You! Thank You! Thank You!
i used this method last night on an aspire 7520 that a co-worker was going to throw away. To my surprise it worked. Now i have a much better laptop than i could have afforded on my own. i didn't follow the directions to the letter however. My oven has no window so i set it at 450 degrees fahrenheit and left the door cracked open so i could peek in.
Somewhere around 3 to 5 minutes the "melting temp indicator" melted and i shut off the heat and left it in the oven to cool for an hour or so with the door still cracked open.


----------



## pamook (May 7, 2010)

Another one saved :laugh::laugh:ray:

This is gettin better and better LOL :laugh:

Fantastic, glad to hear that it worked for you too!

Mine still works flawlessly, just to add that info :grin:


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

cool :grin:


----------



## Kharm (Jan 24, 2010)

Funny seeing people do this with a home oven. Where I work they have a very expensive oven to pre-heat boards for the bga machine. In its defense though it does have a high success rate if set up properly. I have also seen it done with liquid flux and a heat gun (low success rate).


----------



## gregory75 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi guys!
I join the club! Last night i did this: removed the motheboard -> baked -> replaced the motherboard.
It works!
Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Teracat (Jul 6, 2010)

wow, i really had nothing to lose and it tried it on ma board. and yup, it really worked.awesome


----------



## chris6273 (Jun 4, 2010)

Just thought I'd let all of you know that...

My Aspire 7520 is still working after the re-melt :smile:

Again, thanks sooo much for the idea of the re-melt :wink:


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi chris6273

Thanks for the update.


----------



## pamook (May 7, 2010)

ray: Gregory and Teracat, thx for info, fantastic to know there are more and more ppl successfully saved their machines, no matter how bizarre it sound "baked it in my kitchen oven" LOL

Just to chime in - still posting from the baked machine, still working no hiccups :wave:


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Cool ray:


----------



## Ben_JH (Jul 29, 2009)

Just thought I would make my mark on here;

I've managed this process with a Sony Vaio VGN-FS31M and it is now working perfectly!

I deviated a little bit from the instructions:

- My oven doesn't heat up without the fan unless you set it on grill. I was worried the vibrations or airflow from the fan could mess up the solder so I just placed the motherboard on the bottom rack (to avoid heating up too strongly too fast).

I turned the grill on full whack with the door closed. It's hard to say the exact temperature needed because the grill function doesn't measure the inside temperature! The "watch the piece of solder melt" method sufficied however. I let it cool slowly for 90 minutes and hey presto!

- I didn't have any motherboard spacers that would fit. This could have been potentially problematic and somewhat risky, however the motherboard still remained level on the shelf without them.

All-in-all - what a fantastic method this was! Saved me a £140 headache replacing the motherboard for just a couple of hours of my time and a little electric! Thanks Pamook - you are a legend sir! ray:


----------



## pamook (May 7, 2010)

Thx for chiming in Ben ray: with your experience in this... and thank you for kind words too :4-cheers:


----------



## faddaa (Jul 26, 2010)

cooked my motherboard with a pizza last night, the both worked!
thanks very much Pamok!


----------



## JakkeH (May 17, 2010)

Just to let you all know: My Acer is still working like a charm too :wave:


----------



## berriosgs (Aug 12, 2010)

I was at my brother-in-law's house recently and he had a 7520G that had the same endless reboot problem and I was trying to fix it for him. I wasn't able to get it to boot while I was at his house and told him it was most likely the motherboard needed to be replaced after all the troubleshooting I did. Before I left his house he told me to take it if I wanted it because he was going to throw away. He knows I'm always messing around with computers. After lots of reading, I'm so glad I came across this forum and Pamook's detailed and methodical instructions. As soon as I get some time, I will be making a MB for dinner. :grin: I'll post after, if re-melt was successful or not. Thanks in advance Pamook!


----------



## peterlodewyckx (Aug 20, 2010)

I had a problem with my Notebook Acer Espire 7520 G.
Would not start up, and had always black screen, cursor freezes constandly.
After 20 minutes my notebook started Window but i was not abled to use any video's ore music files. Screen turned black and blocked.
Wath i found in this Forum was Remelting Motherboard ore Grafics card. First i was sceptic about it but i tought wat the hack, wy not try this !! Repairing it in the store would cost me 650 euro excl tax !!!:upset:
I stript my notebook compleetly till i had the motherboard and the graphics card.
I placed it in the oven on alufoil pre heated at 200 celcius for 10 minutes.
Than turned off the oven and without moving it i let it cool down for 1 hour.
Putted everything together and crossed my fingers.
Unbeleavable!! Now it works fine again.
Thanks man !!ray:


----------



## Nillow (Aug 2, 2010)

This is so amazing. I never heard of baking the motherboard. I am not a technician, but since my laptop stopped two weeks ago I promised myzelf to fix him. And now, one week later, I am sitting here with sweat on my head behind my motherboard.

At the moment there is one thing that U don't understand. How did you losen and thighten the bios- battery? I haven't been able to find a manual on how to de-soldere this battery. Did you de-soldere the battery on the little lips on the little battery itself or did you losen it at the other end of the lips, where the lips touches the mobo?


----------



## pamook (May 7, 2010)

ray: this thread really makes me smile with every single new post ray:

thank you good ppl for posting your results here :wave:, hope there will be more to come :grin:

PS - the machine is still working, Im posting from it


----------



## denis_b (Jun 9, 2010)

Just wanted to say my acer aspire 7520G is still working after the remelt. No problems with it. 
I advise every one because this laptop has problem with overheating to buy a cooler pad for laptop, and that will prevent this problem from happening again after you fix it. My processor and gpu temp. with cooler pad never gets higher then 65 C, but without the cooler pad it gets to 75-80 C. 
That is the problem with this laptop and why we all had problems with it. It is also good to clean the heat sink on your laptop every 3-4 months.

Cheers to all, and thanks again to Pamok!!!


----------



## berriosgs (Aug 12, 2010)

** Update **

I got busy and forgot to post the results from my MB re-melt. All I can say is that I'm posting this update from the once dead Acer 7520G. I had my doubts before, but now I'm a 100% believer. All of you contemplating doing this procedure, don't hesitate. You have nothing to lose.....the board is worthless as it is before you try to re-melt. It will be worth your time and effort. Be methodical by taking pictures and keep notes, so you can put everything back together again and not have left over parts or screws. 

Here are some observations and learning points from my re-melt. I used an old piece of tin as the temp gage and believe it didn't melt/react as a new piece would because it never truly liquefied and it was hard to see if it was time to turn off the oven. :4-dontkno I decided to turn off the oven after 12 minutes at 425 deg. I think that was too long. So my advice is to buy some new tin and not use some that has been sitting in the garage for years. I believe that by leaving the MB in the oven too long caused one minor problem with mine. The onboard sound of the MB is the only thing that doesn't work now. More than likely it is because I found some melted hard plastic underneath the sound ports area after the re-melt and something is not making a connection. :sigh: Not a big issue and an easy fix on newegg.com. Purchased a USB soundcard for $15 with shipping and now works like a charm.

I’ll post updates from time to time to keep this thread alive and get more believers and keep otherwise perfectly good laptops from going to the grave.

To finish up, I have a message for Pamook…… It’s all your fault Pamook!!! Now I owe my brother-in-law a few beers and dinner since I got the dead laptop from him…..for FREE. How sweet is that? :grin:

Thanks man! ray:


----------



## berriosgs (Aug 12, 2010)

Nillow said:


> This is so amazing. I never heard of baking the motherboard. I am not a technician, but since my laptop stopped two weeks ago I promised myzelf to fix him. And now, one week later, I am sitting here with sweat on my head behind my motherboard.
> 
> At the moment there is one thing that U don't understand. How did you losen and thighten the bios- battery? I haven't been able to find a manual on how to de-soldere this battery. Did you de-soldere the battery on the little lips on the little battery itself or did you losen it at the other end of the lips, where the lips touches the mobo?



Hi Nillow - All you have to do is desolder the negative and positive leads that are connected to the motherboard. Apply heat to one at a time while grabbing the thin medal connection with some tweezers. Once the tin liquefies it will come right off. The entire medal encasing with BIOS battery still inside will come off. Put aside and solder back on after re-melt.

Good luck! :wave:


----------



## PasCuPas (Sep 1, 2010)

I have an Acer Aspire 7520G with Nvidia GeForce 8400M G graphic card. The problem is i think with the Graphic card not the MB at all ... When i start my lap. on the ACER logo appears some vertical blue/colored lines. If i go in SAFE MODE there is no problem , i tried many times to uninstall the graphic card driver and install it again but when i do that he goes in windows and then freezes there. If i'm using the laptop with out any driver installed it's working not crashes anymore but still that vertical lines on ACER logo appear. I read on other forums that i should overheat my graphic card or smth like that , i removed the fan and tried to boot 10 times or so ... to overheat it ... but it didn't work...any ideas? This re-melt process will work for me? I'm quite not sure if this is a solution for me... or i should go and get my lap "reballed" @ service ??


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi PasCuPas and welcome to TSF

You should start a new thread re: Acer Aspire 7520G Graphics Problem.

As you are here, connect up to an external monitor and see if the fault replicates across, if it does then its a graphics card issue. Yours would be the removable Nvidia GeForce 8400M G graphic card is this correct.

Dont try to overheat while its in service, you will do GPU damage as well as compounding to the BGA solder issue.

The re-melt process here is a very crude (but successful) last ditch process, the professional reballing process is expensive but guarantees a long service life. I will not go into the technicalities.

You need to balance things up here, ask yourself if the professional service is viably ecomomical for you and your laptop, get quotes.

It does look however like your graphics card has issues.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sjonnie40 (Sep 10, 2010)

After the problems with the 7520g off my son, start-stop , again, again, till the battery is out off power.I decide to remelt my mobo, on this moment it's in the oven and the piece off contol soldeer is just melted at 200 C.

I turned the oven off and hope on a positive result. After assembling the laptop, I'll post here the results.


----------



## sjonnie40 (Sep 10, 2010)

ok here the update,

I'm typing this reply on my backed machine.ray: Pamook thank you so much!ray:

I had some reserve special to the max temp of the components, but it works!

Before I backed the mobo I have tried to twist the laptop on 2 corners during the start up cycle, 1 time the laptop starts, so I was pretty sure there was a loose contact. At that time I decedied to remelt my mobo. 

and her the result:laugh:

Pamook thank you again!


----------



## Nillow (Aug 2, 2010)

This is a late reply, but also just another success-story. . . . By the way, also I want to thank gavinzach for his explenation. I followed also some soldere-tutorials on youtube for this.

It took me a lot of sweat, hours, hope and 87 pictures (cause I am not a technical at all), but at the moment I make this text with my good old Acer. We had really bad weather in Holland and my window was open. Everything had become wet by the rain before I baked it. Really, my hope was gone. 

Right at this moment even my DVD is working which didn't work for about a year. The volume-button was a pain in the *** from the beginning, now that works also. My laptop has never worked like this before!

I want to make a tutorial like this for a Dutch forum that is similar to this one.
For all the people who (which) are reading this: give it a try!

ray::wave:


----------



## chris106 (Oct 1, 2010)

there is no purple wire underneath the vga  what happend?


----------



## berriosgs (Aug 12, 2010)

chris106 said:


> there is no purple wire underneath the vga  what happend?


Hi Chris, 

Mine didn't have the purple wire either. No worry....just follow the rest of the instructions. Good Luck! :wave:


----------



## ShamblerDK (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello there!

I'm new to this site but found your solution to the dead Acer Aspire 7520G problem via Google and decided I wanted to try it out on my own 7520G which just died on me yesterday. I've already gone through a bit of trouble with it as it's been having problems starting up for a while. I solved that by pressing on the plastic just above the keyboard, while pushing the power button, but even that doesn't work anymore :-(

So, here I am. I've just put the board into the oven @ 200 degrees Celcius not 5 minutes ago. I'll post back here with results and pictures as soon as I am done!

Regards,
ShamblerDK


----------



## ShamblerDK (Oct 3, 2010)

Right, I've let the board heat up with the oven. I've set the timer at 1 hour. The tension is unbearable! :-o

EDIT: I set the oven at 220 degrees Celcius as I read on Wikipedia that the people manufacturing these boards actually used a solder that smelts at about 221 degrees Celcius. Currently there are only a few discolorations on the board. What I am more worried about is that the board is bending downwards quite a lot in there. Probably nothing to be worried about... (famous last words)


----------



## ShamblerDK (Oct 3, 2010)

Okay, I'm done now. Did everything as you described but it didn't work. It just endlessly turns on and off now which is slighty worse than before. Thanks anyways


----------



## chris106 (Oct 1, 2010)

didnt work for me  ordered new laptop this weekend


----------



## desmoulins (Oct 2, 2010)

ANOTHER SUCCESS !! 
bursted thru the net last week like never to get some decent infos about this absurd problem (on/off Looping) with this acer 7520 laptop and arrived to this forum,LUCKYLY..  well at first
it sounded like a bit crazy when i read it,but i thought about it rationaly afterwards so i did it.!!!   it was last saturday evening,2 days ago, followed the whole procedure that pamook described and reassembled the laptop.It booted up at the first shot with NO problem AT ALL.Cautiously before blowing in all horns for happines i waited 48h,keeping it busy and working all time,stressing it in all senses.
WELL end of the result after 2 days it WORKS PERFECTLY!!!
THANKS TO PAMOOK ...very obliged..


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Just a note to anyone who is contemplating attempting this...

Please post a thread with your problem *BEFORE* you attempt this.
This is a last ditch effort only. Your problem may *not* be caused by an issue that this will fix.

Also* improperly* applying this technique *can and will* damage your board beyond repair, therefore this should only be a *last ditch effort*.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

> Please post a thread with your problem BEFORE you attempt this.
> This is a last ditch effort only. Your problem may not be caused by an issue that this will fix.


As gavinzach has stressed this is a last ditch and also a *one shot *go at recovery. This process should *not* be repeated, why -

On the motherboard there are miniature SMD Electrolytic Capacitors, these are the tin can looking devices. They have a liduid inside, the electrolyte. When subject to this high temperature this will boil off. However they are desiged to tollerate a very short period of high temperature and within the limits of this oven bake depending on the age and condition of these capacitors they should survive.......no guarantees given.

On the extreme side these capacitors can swell and explode. *So be warned*.

I still have a preference to use a heat gun locally at the gpu, southbridge and northbridge chipset to remelt the BGA (ball grid array).

I am not trying to stop this process as it is so successful but take advice from *gavinzach* and the exact sequence and process *pamook* has laid down. Also take into account my warning with the capacitors.

Follow the instruction and times to the letter, do not be tempted to increase the temperature or time.

Myself and gavinzach will only recommend this procedure once all software and hardware issues have been attempted and exhausted.

*ONE SHOT LAST DITCH*. You have been warned!


----------



## Ronnythiesen (Oct 4, 2010)

After read many of treads on this board, I deside to try the re-melt in the owen, I can tell that it worded, now I have a running acer aspire 7520, so if all other option is out, just try it, I gave the owen 185 degress in 3 minute, from cool start, let the owen stand one hour after heating is turn of, then open a little as possibul and llet it stand there for an half an hour, if You are lucky You have pointed in the 50 persent og lucky man can assamble the laptop again, whit happyness.:wave:

Thanks alot to all that have give this tread many option, that we all can learn of to behave with Laptops.

ray:ray:ray:
Regards
Ronny


----------



## adrian0007 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi Pamook, can u tell me how to do this ?
how long should stay the motherboard in the oven and at what temperature ?
thank u very much !
adrian


----------



## adrian0007 (Oct 7, 2010)

a great idea to try the weekend


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

adrian0007 go to page 1 the info is there and read the warnings above


----------



## adrian0007 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi Pamook, THANKS !!! THANKS !!! :smile:
IT WORKS WONDERFUL !!!
AFTER 1 1/2 DAY IT WORKS AND WORKS.
YET I HAVE UBUNTU ON THIS MASHINE INSTALLED AND WORKS PERFECTLY !
THANK YOU VERY MUCH !:wave:


----------



## netteam (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi at all,
i have the same problem with my laptop... and i will to bake it 
one question, what is the reason of the melt tin?!?
Thanks in advance


----------



## adrian0007 (Oct 7, 2010)

netteam said:


> Hi at all,
> i have the same problem with my laptop... and i will to bake it
> one question, what is the reason of the melt tin?!?
> Thanks in advance


Hi, 
the reason of the melt tin is to watch when the tin begins to melt on the motherboard. This provide a restoring of all melted points.

very helpful for me was the 7520 SERVICE MANUAL from "night_shift" user.

good luck by the remelting


----------



## elieforpp (Oct 22, 2010)

hey

can anyone tell me, if this is the solution for all 7520G acers or just for models, who have integrated VGA card? I have the same problem, but the guy who fixed it before said that I have a graphic card issue.
please help


----------



## elieforpp (Oct 22, 2010)

elieforpp said:


> hey
> 
> can anyone tell me, if this is the solution for all 7520G acers or just for models, who have integrated VGA card? I have the same problem, but the guy who fixed it before said that I have a graphic card issue.
> please help


sorry, my bad...my acer is the same as pamook's. i was just wondering if my graphic card could really be the problem? and are your acers still working after the re-melt?


----------



## adrian0007 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi elieforpp, the problem is solved here is that the computer will not boot. see the 1 page on this tread. where pamook explains what it is about : go here
and YES my acer 7520 still working for 2 weeks
good luck with the re-melt


----------



## elieforpp (Oct 22, 2010)

hey guys...I couldnt believe it but its true...my acer is working again. thank you pamook.ray:ray:ray:
still...can pamook or anybody else tell me if their acers are still working (more than 2 weeks :wink
thanks again


----------



## stefpeto (Oct 23, 2010)

Hello guys, this story is just unbelievable! You guys totally made my day, im joingin the pamook fan club! ray:

So here is my story, Acer Aspire 7520g, Its not mine, its my mothers laptop but i used it for 6 months, until the day it died. I just shutdowned it that night and in the morning - black screen, fan is running, no bios screen no nothing. The HDD light turns on a couple of times and then goes blank and the fans run quiet. Natuary i was blamed for breaking the expensive laptop. Im really into computers and hardware, there is not a problem i can't fix, i mess with computers since i was a little kid.

I imediatly opened the laptop, cleaned it, deasembled the heatsinks, CPU, VGA, RAM and PCI cards, tested the ram stiks individualy, removing the battery and holding the ON button for 30 seconds - nothing. I red about pushing the keyboard down and then turning it on but it didn't work at the time. I red everything i could find in the web and tried it - nothing again.

Long story short, the laptop was left for repear (payed reapair) for three times, the first time it worked for 2 weeks, the second time for a couple of days and the last time was a week ago. They said that it was a vga problem. During the repairs the laptop was used very careful, no 3d applications, only internet, logged the temperatures and eveyting. And this morning i woke up and started the laptop ... SAME **** > I come to the conclusion that those repairs are done by amateurs who don't know what they are doing only for the money.

I searched again because i want turn it on. So i came to this thread about pushing on the two sides of the touchpad, i tried it (pressed really hard until the screen loaded with the bios D) and then released it while the windows was loading. The first try i released the touchpad to early and i got a blue screen. But after the restart it, same story, i tried again and it loaded and after the tird time pushing didn't worked.

So i found this thread. If this is depending on me, right now the mb will be in the oven while wrighting this post , but unfortunatly im having some problems because its not my latop.

So meanwhile my mother realizes that she can trow that machine in the garbage or let me do my stuff im going to watch this thread with a big smile on my face. :wave:


----------



## pamook (May 7, 2010)

elieforpp said:


> hey guys...I couldnt believe it but its true...my acer is working again. thank you pamook.ray:ray:ray:
> still...can pamook or anybody else tell me if their acers are still working (more than 2 weeks :wink
> thanks again



LOL, yes, its still working fine, now its like 4 months if Im not mistaken... The only bad thing occured is a one dead pixel in the screen in upper right quarant, but that can be ignored :laugh:

I recently tried this re-melt with two PCI-X VGA cards I had lying around with artefacts showing in display, one lower quality had some not-so-good elco capacitors (not metal case ones found on newer VGAs but standard elcos in metal can wrapped with plastic, the writings said 105C but seems like 210C was too much :1angel: ) and they leaked while in oven, other one had no problems but its still waiting for me to assemble it and try to see if anything (good or bad) happened...

Glad to see more and more ppl found this thread helpful, and tbh, as much as one is aware that it simply cannot be that 100% procedures are successful, this level of fixed/still broken ratio surprised me (and still does) in a good way ray:ray:

thank you ppl for keeping this thread alive and posting your xperience :4-clap:


----------



## elieforpp (Oct 22, 2010)

4 months? great...thanks for your quick reply.

and I think we can all *thank you*, that our acers are working once again, because I was about to throw it away. really...thanks man and thank you for your brilliant solution...the best part is, when I tell people how I repaired my comp, their eyes just pop out :3-nuts:

PS: dont listen to night_shift...if you have this kind of problem, go for it :wink:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

elieforpp said:


> *PS: dont listen to night_shift...if you have this kind of problem, go for it*


*DO* listen to Night_Shift and myself.

Post a thread with your issue before you attempt this procedure.

As outlined, in detail, by Night_Shift, there is a great chance to permanently damage your board.

Explore *ALL* options before you attempt this.

-GZ


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi AGREED you cannot make assumptions and just go for it always investigate the other avenues available


----------



## elieforpp (Oct 22, 2010)

gavinzach said:


> *DO* listen to Night_Shift and myself.
> 
> Post a thread with your issue before you attempt this procedure.
> 
> ...


I dont know why some people cant understand, that my acer was about to end in trash....but right now I'm typing on it )
and yes, I paid a lot of money to get it fixed and the problem still came back...pamook, you're the man ray:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

elieforpp said:


> I dont know why some people cant understand, that my acer was about to end in trash....but right now I'm typing on it )
> and yes, I paid a lot of money to get it fixed and the problem still came back...pamook, you're the man ray:


elieforpp,

Your decision was to go ahead and perform this procedure. That is your choice, it is your laptop. I am very happy that the procedure worked for you.

But here is the problem.



elieforpp said:


> PS: dont listen to night_shift...if you have this kind of problem, go for it :wink:


Your issue may not be someone elses issue. Each and every computer issue can be caused by many different things. This is where the troubleshooting comes in. If the diagnosis comes back that there is an issue that this thread will help solve, we will present this as one of the options, but with the warning that this may cause damage.

Please do not recommend that other posters disregard our techs and perform this procedure without consultation. 

Thank you,
-GZ


----------

